# Remember Summer.......



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so very sorry. I do not regret trying to help Summer at all. I just wish we could have saved her.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I'm so very sorry. I do not regret trying to help Summer at all. I just wish we could have saved her.


I believe we did save her Kimm, if only for a few short months, it gave the family a chance to love and say goodbye.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

No Way!!!!! Oh no!!!!! Shoot...thanks for passing this on Martha. Gosh...that is just horrible. I feel so sad about this. I must go send them a message now.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

how sad!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

It looks as if she really enjoyed her last days with her family.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sorry to hear the news. My thoughts are with Summer's parents.


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang (Jan 15, 2008)

I have just read her blog, and posted a thread not aware that this one had been created. I followed her path and now sittting here with tears in my eyes.

Yes i am a 46 year old male but when you here of some one's loss it hurts.

My two are getting extra hugs now why ? because i am grateful and lucky not to have to face that.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you for posting as I did not have the site bookmarked on this computer and have been checking regularly to see if there had been any updates. I am so sorry for his and his family's loss of Summer as it was so obvious how much they loved her. Rick, if you read this, may your wonderful memories of Summer comfort you and your family in the coming days.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Ellesimmo said:


> I have just read her blog, and posted a thread not aware that this one had been created. I followed her path and now sittting here with tears in my eyes.
> 
> Yes i am a 46 year old male but when you here of some one's loss it hurts.
> 
> My two are getting extra hugs now why ? because i am grateful and lucky not to have to face that.


I was thinking the EXACT same thing after reading that. I ran out to the livingroom and threw my arms around Buddy and squeezed. I thought about what they are going through and what poor Barb went through xmas day losing her Buddy....cherish the day....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I too saw that and had tears in my eyes from their loss. I hope they can find comfort in the memories and love that they had for her. Run free sweet girl, you are loved and missed.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh no, RIP sweet Summer.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Even though Summer is gone--everyone pitched in and helped give her some more time with her parents. I agree--she did seem happy in her last days. That is the way she should be remembered.

RIP Summer........

SJ


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh no. I'm so sorry to hear this. But I'm glad the family had these precious months with her.

Godspeed sweet Summer.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Run free play hard and sleep softly girl


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

This makes me so sad. I'm sure glad she had thoughs extra months with the family. RIP sweet summer.


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang (Jan 15, 2008)

If you get 5 minutes go to the blog there is a lovely letter from Rick

Title Thank You Everyone.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rest in peace sweet Summer*

Rest in peace sweet Summer.

*Please take the time to go to her Blog and read the thank you from Rick.
http://web.me.com/rickphenicie/Summ...ies/2008/12/26_My_Best_Friend_Is_Gone....html*

I too am glad we could give them a little more time with her and saddened by the arguing that was going on back then

I am so very grateful Smooch and Snobear are still hear with us and I feel so bad for the family. Summer was a beautiful soul!!


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh no, that's so sad.


----------



## CindyZ (Nov 29, 2008)

How sad. They posted they tried to make her last days fun and it looks like they succeeded from the pictures. May she rest in peace.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

****.......That kind of "defeat" really stings. But we bought her 3 good months to be with the ones she loved. 
I'm sure her spirit will guide them toward their next Golden, perhaps a rescue who will always be willing to give that unconditional Golden love.


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for the update Mj. I've wondered what happened to her but couldn't remember the link to her site.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I just checked Summer's website, as I hadn't been on there for a couple of weeks. I'm so sad to hear about her passing, but so thankful she had a wonderful life with such a loving family. Rick, if you come back on here, please know that you and your family are in our thoughts and prayers. Rest in peace, sweet Summer.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

Rest in peace Summer! I really didn't know this situation, but it sure sounds sad. Glad that the GRF could help when they did.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

I often visited Summer's website. Then there seemed to be a long gap between postings so I emailed Rick to see what was happening. Then I found out last week she had passed, it made me sad. I really feel for the family. And yes GRF did give her those extra months that the family cherished. That darn thing grew back sooo fast.


----------

